
Scientists Create “Living Robots” - butternick
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/living-robots-xenobots-living-cells-frog-embryos-a9282251.html
======
kmote00
Another writeup here:
[https://www.wired.com/story/xenobot/](https://www.wired.com/story/xenobot/)

